# Poor George



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I' so cross with myself I normally groom George regularly but since my op I seem to have neglected the grooming and large matts have developed. I feel sooo guilty poor George now he is not happy for me to brush him which I can understand as I don't want to hurt him. It did'nt help last night when OH was irritated about his matts and said I should get him shaved as it is discusting the state I have let him get in. This really upset me I have tried to brush him but its not easy when you are unable to move around and catch him. I can't get him in to be groomed until after Christmas so will now try and cut him down myself, I have tried it before and he looked ok bless him. The problem I have is that I know I have to get him matt free before I bath him which is going to be difficult, but I don't want him shaved but I need to get ride of these matts  xx 

PS I did tell OH that it doe's not hurt him to brush George if he noticed matts apearing x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor George hope you get his mats sorted out! You are healing so why doesn't your husband help with brushing him?  Did you try using detangling spray? I use it on Molly and it does help but in her armpits sometimes I have to cut them out :hug: for you and George!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Renee, George is getting shorter by the hour I can't get out at the moment to get the detangling spray wished I had ordered some before now! Harry has been a good boy and let me trim his face, George watched from a distance the little monkey. I'm going to have to put him on the table as it hurts your back grooming him on the floor, in the summer I groom him on the table in the garden where I can also tie him up. Was hoping my friend was going to visit this afternoon for a coffee so she could help hold him? will have to get OH to hold him so I can get his belly.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww chick don't beat your self up about it! It's hard when your off your feet and in pain, I understand that! Lucky for me jasper doesn't matt, luckily George if I remember correctly has the kind of coat that can cope with you chopping into it a bit. At least if you cut them out he will be more comfortable and you can start from scratch again! Can you remember when Mairi posted about Molly's matts. Her hair grew back beautifully, so George will become gorgeous George again in no time at all. Hope your on the mend xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck to you and to poor George! If the mats are very bad I cut out the worst of them before the brushing. Like with a cat I cut them on a vertical line to the body outwards, never horizontally.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Diana, just do what you can, don't worry too much - too be honest I know Dudley is pretty bad at the moment as I had to pack my table away for a few weeks, will be out next week and I will have the luxury of doing it over 2 or 3 days, I have been snipping the occasional obvious one out while he has been sleepy in the evenings. Hack away it will grow back. I never brush him through before bathing even if lots recommend it, I use lots of anti tangle spray after and cut through (or cut out if I know it won't show) quite a lot of the knots I can see while he is wet before I even start brushing and drying, this goes against what I was taught in training but it works best for me. What you don't want to do is bath him when you don't have time to de-matt after or they will get worse as they dry. Good luck and don't feel bad at all, you have a very good excuse for not keeping up with it.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been triming away all afternoon, I've just about got the length down to about 1 1/2" nearly all over. Just got 3 legs, head, tail and belly to trim down before the clippers come out for the bad bits then it off into the bath. At least his fur is the sort that does not show too much where you chop bits out. So I think it will be another day of trimming will try and get my friends son around to help hold him so I can do his belly xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> I've been triming away all afternoon, I've just about got the length down to about 1 1/2" nearly all over. Just got 3 legs, head, tail and belly to trim down before the clippers come out for the bad bits then it off into the bath. At least his fur is the sort that does not show too much where you chop bits out. So I think it will be another day of trimming will try and get my friends son around to help hold him so I can do his belly xx


Can we see a photo when he's all done?? Hope you're starting to better xx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Ohh Lottie that is an ask!! I'm not very good a posting photos but will have a go haha xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope that all that fur hacking is providing a distraction from foot pain...
Matts do happen, we all have to deal with them. 

I think that couple of weeks when it was constantly wet was really bad for their coats, because they were just damp so much of the time. Kiki is off to have a bit of a clip - her coat is about 2-3" long and it just takes too long to get dry after running through dew damp grass or gettine soaked in the rain. I like the look of her when it is like this - but I can't spend so much time each day keeping it tangle free.


----------

